# Best Pram for Twins??



## amz66

i have started to look at twin prams and finding it quite difficult!....

i went into John Lewis yesterday and LOVED the icandy Peach....the only thing that put me off (apart from the price) was the fact that once its all folded down to go in the boot of your car you then have to find space for two BIG carrycots which dont fold at all........

i then looked at the icandy Pear but i'm unsure.....

the prams where the twins are side by side worry me as i dont think they will fit through many doors!

any tips??

xx


----------



## Laura2919

My friend has the pear. She liked it when they were small but she said its too much to push now.. 
But I say the same thing about mine and I have a cosatto you2.. Its hard to push because they get heavier, I wanted the pear but the price was just too much for me..


----------



## Laura2919

Oh and my side by side fits through most doors... apart from the aisles in mothercare haha. I always moan because afterall they are a baby shop.. But honestly I dont have many problems.


----------



## Nut_Shake

OHHH I did so much research, lol. Decided on the Peach twin. Have a look firstly at the below, it tells you about the pros and cons between the peach and pear:

https://www.madeformums.com/hot-stu...ear-icandy-reveals-the-pros-and-cons/945.html

My friend has the Out n About Nipper Double 360 and loves it, I just had a real issues with the side by side thing but she said it isn't too bad.

Found these sites too, not sure if they will help you:

https://www.netmums.com/shop/Best_twin_buggies_and_tandems.3452/#Twin pushchairs

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/buyingforbaby/pramspushchairsbuggies/doublepushchair/

https://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/what-to...double-buggies-for-twins/2724.html#historysub


----------



## malpal

i have the peach twin and love it. I only use the carry cots when walking and use the maxicosis if i go in the car that way you don'y have to cram them in. My girls are 3 months and have actually been in the proper seats twice and they were very well supported. hths xx


----------



## TwoBumps

I had the Mamas and Papas Duette initially. The car seats clip on the frame which is great, but the seat units were bulky and so I only really used it with the car seats when out and about. Now the boys have outgrown the car seats I have the Out & About Nipper 360 which I love! Its side by side but is much more maneouverable than the Duette and is so much lighter which is great as the boys are getting heavy now!
I was really worried about getting it through doors, but it really hasn't been a problem so far x


----------



## genies girl

i have a pear i havent used it yet but it came highly recommended from the twin mummys i know and i got it on ebay for £350 for everything one carefull owner,bargain!


----------



## okciv

I'm not buying a pram - my DD only lasted about 8 weeks in her one then outgrew it.
At the time of year I'm due it will be summer before I am organised enough to take 3 kids out so I'm buying a lie flat buggy (nipper 360)


----------



## carrieon

Hi didnt like any of the icandy buggys or prams and anyone ive spoken to who had one said their twins outgrew them way quicker than they should i didnt like the fact you couldnt see both babies in the carrycots, i bought the jane twin two and 2 matrix cup car seats and my boys are 1 next week and still in them , the matrix cup car seats are seats for the car but when you take your sleeping babies out and clip the car seat top the buggy they fold completely flat and are pram tops/carrycots defo made my life easier and still does, i also bought the firstwheels city twin and carrycots for the house as moses baskets in the sitting room wouldnt have been safe as i have atoddler too who could have knocked over moses baskets but couldnt knoc:thumbup:k over the pram both are brill and id recomend them both the firstwheels is super easy to push can do it one handed and jane is great it should do them till theyre 3.hth


----------



## cheryl6

ive got a first wheels twin pram and its a dream to push xx


----------



## amz66

oooh iv seen the fisrt wheels and really like it!did you have the newborn carrycots too???

xx


----------



## cheryl6

hiya yes we got the twin carrycots too as its what i wanted side by side and as soon as i saw this when pregnant i fell totally in love with it,we got ours off ebay a complete bargain we payed £220 inc delivery and got the seat units too aswell as the carrycots.Only thing what is wrong which really isnt a problem was i measured the door and it seemed like it would fit until it arrived and id measured wrong the catch on the side of the pram catches on the frame but at the moment when we use it we set it up outside which is eaiser for me...so i wouldadvise to measure properly but as i say its a total dream to push and the babies look so cute in there xx


----------



## cazd

I accosted a lady in M&S with a twin peach and she loved it. Her babies were 6 weeks old and i can see how they could outgrow it quite quickly.
But... she had the car seats and they were tiered and facing her and its v compact too.

I loved hearing about that ebay gem - a pear twin for just £350 - BARGAIN !!!


----------

